# Where do I find used sweepers??



## SteveR

I am sort of looking for a sweeper, I dont know much about them or any values, can you guys help me out??


----------



## gd8boltman

I have a vacuum and a broom sweeper we're selling if your interested let me know .


----------



## rsweeper

Vac and a broom sweeper for sale all so
2001 aircub vac
2000 M5000 broom


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

How much for the M5000? Could you email me some pics and info please. Iam definity interested, send it to [email protected] thanks.


----------



## rsweeper

Email sent


----------



## Camden

I have a Tennant 355 that'd I'd sell. It's a compact sweeper that does an area the size of a football field in one hour. Weighs 4000lbs and is perfect for smaller lots because of its mobility.


----------



## northernsweeper

Anybody got a used pelican sweeper for sale?


----------



## Diagonal Brace

northernsweeper;1282254 said:


> Anybody got a used pelican sweeper for sale?


What year and model are you interested in? I have several I would be willing to sell.
Thanks


----------



## amsealcoating

i have a 1988 elgin pelican for sale if still looking


----------



## SteveR

*sweeper*

Can you PM me with contact info and maybe pictures
Steve


----------



## dirtnazi

I have a 93 top gun high dump for sale if interested


----------



## SteveR

Can you PM me with contact info and info on the unit


----------



## nixray

govdeals dot com


----------



## 4700dan

No just look in sweeper market mag there are a couple hundred for sale


----------



## dirtnazi

I still have that sweeper if interested you can contact me at 860-883-4640


----------



## SteveR

will do. Still trying to nail down the contract


----------



## Buddhaman

I have a Schwarze PVII I may be willing to sell.


----------



## jkac

schwarze in alabama has used ones i think
you will prob pay 25-30,000 for a good used one


----------



## 4700dan

jkac;1441926 said:


> schwarze in alabama has used ones i think
> you will prob pay 25-30,000 for a good used one


Look in the sweeper market magazine there is a ton of units for sale


----------



## dirtnazi

Did you find a sweeper yet


----------



## SweeperWrench

*looking for used Schwarze*

looking for a good used Schwarze 348 but might take a 347 one on a Mitsubishi would be great, if not a GMC before 2006. I am located in Illinois, E mail me at [email protected]


----------



## SteveR

Not yet have not looked real hard going to work the contract this week then have to see if I need one I hope I do


----------



## pushinpaul

And?!?! Whats the verdict man? Hope it all works out


----------

